# ما هو مفهوم العاطفة؟



## ++sameh++ (15 أبريل 2006)

*ما هو مفهوم العاطفة؟*

*التعريف العلمى للعاطفة: هى اتجاه وجدانى، نحو موضوع معين، مكتسب بالخبرات والتعليم.
وهنا نتجه بالسؤال إلى أنفسنا إلى من تتجه مشاعرنا؟ وحين تراجع ذاتك تسألها، من هو الإنسان الذى تفرح لرؤيته، تحزن لمرضه تقلق لغيابه، تسر لصحبته، تضيق لآلامه، تبتهج لنجاحه، مستعد أن تقدم بعض التنازلات من أجل أن تحتفظ بعلاقتك به؟ إن تجمع هذه الانفعالات والمشاعر حول محور واحد هو الذى يطلق عليه عاطفة الحب.*
*الشاب والعاطفة    *
*الشاب فى  حالة تعامل مستمر مع الآخرين، ومع الأشياء أيضاً، وهو يستحسن ويعجب يومياً بأشخاص وأشياء، وهو يتذوق الجمال، من خلال تعامله مع الطبيعة والإبداعات البشرية، ومع الناس أنفسهم سواء انتموا إلى نفس الجنس أو إلى الجنس الأخر.. فالإنسان - إذن - لا يستطيع أن يتوقف عن الإعجاب. **أنماط الإعجاب :*
*مثل كل اتجاهات الإنسان، يمكن أن يتخذ الإعجاب صوراً متعددة، بعضها إيجابى وبعضها سلبى، فقد أعجب بشىء احتاجه ولكنـى لا أستطيع منع نفسى من اقتنائه.
وقد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تنقصنى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وشيئاً فشيئاً أكتسب بعضاً من 
هذه الصفات، وقد يكتسب هو منى صفات أخرى... أو قد أعجب بشخص لأن به صفات تشبه صفاتى، مما يدفعنى للتعامل معه، وكأنى أجد ذاتى فيه بصورة من الصور، فالطيور على أشكالها تقع.. 
وأيا كان سبب الإعجاب، فإنه شئ هام لتحقيق التقارب والتجـاذب والارتياح الداخلى بين البشر، فيسهل التعامل وينمى الحب فيما بينهم.
إنما هناك تحدى متكرر كثير الحدوث، يواجه كل معجب، ويهدد سلامة إعجابه، ما يسئ إلى كرامة من نعجب بهم.. ذلك هو تحدى تحويـل الشخص فى نظرنا إلى شئ نريد اقتنائه، مما يفقدنا الإحساس بأن الآخر شخص حر، له قيمته المتمايزة، وهو مهم بحد ذاته، وهـو أعلى من أن يقتنى أو يشترى، أو يستعمل أو يلهى به. فمتى تعاملنا مع من نعجب بهم مثلما نعامل الأشياء، تحركت فينا شهوة الامتلاك الأنانى.. ولما كان الشخص لا يمكن امتلاكه بنفس طريقة امتلاك الأشياء، فإننا قد نحاول امتلاكه بصورة أخرى، كأن نتطفل عليه، أو نحجر على فكره، أو نحيطه بعواطف تبدو دافئة، أو نلاحقه باهتمام مبالغ فيه يقيد حريته ذلك من طرف واحد دائماً، فقد يكون الإعجاب متبادلاً، والامتلاك متبادلاً، مما يفسد العلاقة، ويكشف عن زيف معدنها. * 
*هل يدور الحب حول محور واحد؟*
*  الإنسان يحب الإنسان الآخر ولكن هذا لا يلغى أننا نحب:
أ‌- بعض الأماكن التى نسعد بالوجود فيها .. حجرتك ..، مكتبك، الشاطئ ..
ب‌- دراسات معينة أو قراءات نهواها ونشغف بها، روحيات، أدبيات.
ت‌- الحب لمبادئ معينة يتمسك بها الشخص مثل الأمانة والحق حتى يضحى من أجلها.
ث‌- حب لوحة رسمها أو اقتناها - أو هدية ارتبطت بذكرى أو شخص مهم.
ج‌- حب العمل ومعروف عن شخصيات كثيرة تفانيها حباً لما تقوم به من أعمال.
ح‌- حتى حب الحيوان وقد أثبتت الدراسات على السنين أن من يقتنى حيوان يحبه كلب، حصان، ببغاء.. أو نباتات يرويها ويرعاها أطول عمراً.
*
*هل الحب كله دمار؟ هل له من فائدة؟*
*   إن العواطف المعتدلة الصادقة هى التى تعطى الفرد إحساسه بالحياة وصفته كإنسان، واعتدال الفرد فى استخدام عواطفه هو أهم علامات الاتزان النفسى، كما أن للعواطف آثار حسنة فهى تلعب دوراً هاماً فى إبداع وابتكار الفنانين وتمثل دافعية قوية لخدمة الغير، والتفانى فى مرعاة من يحتاج إلى الرعاية.
لكن للعواطف آثارها الضارة أيضاً فالعواطف القوية بصورة مبالغ فيها تؤثر تأثيراً سيئاً على الجسم والنفس، فمنها ما يؤدى إلى الأرق المضنى كما يؤدى إلى الانشغال عن باقى الأهداف الهامة فى الحياة مثل التعليم، العمل، والعبادة .. وقد تؤدى إلى التوتر والاكتئاب إذا حدث عائق اجتماعى فى مواجهة تحقيقها، وتستحوذ على الطاقة الجسمية والنفسية وتؤدى إلى عدم التركيز وتوقف الإنجازات الأخرى.
**هل حب الجنس الآخر خطية أم هزيمة اجتماعية؟*
* يقول بولس الرسول للقديس تيموثاوس "أما الحدثات فعاملهن بكل طهارة كأخوات" واضح أن هناك شرطين الأول هو أن يكون الحب طاهراً لا تطغى عليه الشهوات الثانى أنها محبة أخوية لمجموعة كبيرة وليس واحدة تتحول إلى علاقات عاطفية عنيفة يصعب الانتصار عليها أو ضبطها، ولها نتائجها على حياتنا الروحية إذا طغت الجوانب الجسدية، وأيضاً لها نتائجها الاجتماعية فهى إساءة إلى سمعة كل الأطراف، ولها آثارها النفسية فالعلاقة السطحية يمكن نسيانها ولكن إذا تعمقت يصعب إزالتها وتصبح مشكلة حين يتباعد الأطراف لأى سبب.*
*يقول بولس الرسول للقديس تيموثاوس "أما الحدثات فعاملهن بكل طهارة كأخوات" واضح أن هناك شرطين الأول هو أن يكون الحب طاهراً لا تطغى عليه الشهوات الثانى أنها محبة أخوية لمجموعة كبيرة وليس واحدة تتحول إلى علاقات عاطفية عنيفة يصعب الانتصار عليها أو ضبطها، ولها نتائجها على حياتنا الروحية إذا طغت الجوانب الجسدية، وأيضاً لها نتائجها الاجتماعية فهى إساءة إلى سمعة كل الأطراف، ولها آثارها النفسية فالعلاقة السطحية يمكن نسيانها ولكن إذا تعمقت يصعب إزالتها وتصبح مشكلة حين يتباعد الأطراف لأى سبب.*


----------



## blackguitar (15 أبريل 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا سامح عن العاطفه فعلا*
*وفى الاخر فيه كلمه قالها بولس الرسول*
*"كل الاشياء تحل لى وليست لا شىء يتسلط علي"*


----------

